# Thrilled with Peak Candle Supplies!



## Lane (Jan 22, 2008)

I made my order late Thursday the 17th and it arrived Monday! I only ordered 9lbs of MP base and I  received a FREE 1oz bottle of FO. I have never received a sample oil that large before on such a small order... The invoice also had a personal thank you written on it. 

I am VERY happy with the service from this Co and the MP base is great!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you have a link to their website?
Thanks


----------



## Lane (Jan 23, 2008)

There ya go!   
http://peakcandle.com/


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah I really love that company especially their fo's. Strong and lasting and not expensive. I've ordered from them several times and only a few times I get a free sample but its okay cause I buy my mp from them loving sfic!


----------



## Lane (Jan 24, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I buy my mp from them loving sfic!



I am IN Love with the MP bases I ordered from them. They are so "glossy" when I unmold them. I did a combination of the shaving base and the clear CP base and it made a great lather.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah its awesome!


----------

